
Google reportedly plans to promote Glass on a floating barge. - evo_9
http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2013/10/28/google_reportedly_plans_to_promote_glass_on_a_floating_barge.html
======
keithboor
They didnt get a permit. Is that Google saying they can do whatever they want,
and then have government look retarded for blocking their "make the world a
better place" ways.

They should be subject to the same rules and checks that everyone else is,
even if they make self-driving cars.

~~~
ballard
Google can easily afford lobbyists. And they're in America, where cash is
king. Doesn't take a Google Map to see where that leads. (But at least they'll
arrive there automatically.)

